

Draw and save circuits online - kgthegreat
https://www.circuitlab.com

======
compumike
A bit of previous discussion from launch day (2 weeks ago):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3644160>

We were subsequently covered by Slashdot, Engadget, Hack a Day, EDN,... so
we've seen plenty of traffic over the last few days!

A sample of user feedback we've heard:
[https://www.circuitlab.com/blog/2012/03/05/t-1-week-a-
post-l...](https://www.circuitlab.com/blog/2012/03/05/t-1-week-a-post-launch-
thank-you/)

~~~
this_guy
can you make the wiring a bit more fluid? and maybe add on some kind of "snap"
indication? like if i want to connect two components that aren't in the same x
or y axis i can just click on one terminal and then on the other, and the wire
will snap in place. but overall, this is a great tool for cranking out a quick
circuit diagram. good stuff

------
jamesu
I remember back when i was learning electronics i used a circuit simulator.
One would place circuits on a virtual board, connect up the wires, press play
then see a realtime simulation of how the circuit would function including
current flow, voltage, etc. It even laid out circuits for you! Really, it was
fun to use.

In comparison this fails the fun test.

~~~
daralthus
I am also missing the real-time simulation, after seeing Bret Victor's talk
and his demo.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUv66718DII&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUv66718DII&feature=player_detailpage#t=1402s)

------
gradschool
If the circuit editor is launched without cookies enabled, a message is
displayed that users have to accept cookies in order to guard against cross-
site request forgeries. I didn't get that impression from the Wikipedia
article linked from the message. Is the claim disingenuous or am I missing
something?

------
grusk
Could you add text support? I want to be able to label the in/outputs of the
digital logic gates. Great web service, thanks!

------
dhaivatpandya
I would upvote this 700,000 if I could.

I absolutely love the application's idea and the implementation.

------
vetleen
I wish I knew how to make circuits, because that looks like fun!

------
siddym
damn...this is so great....i always wanted this.... i dont need ny tools
now....:D

------
unicron
I'd rather build it and see - it's more fun.

